# something growing and its not my trees



## GooRoo363 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey all, i just planted a few seeds in NoDampOFF seed starter, i'm noticeing these things that look like white hairs on top of the moss, what is it and is it bad, fungus? mold? Is it going to kill my seeds?


----------

